# first night not crying in his crate...



## diesel (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the clock and my socks comforted him last night...dint hear anything all night,he just started whining before 7 am (i wake up at 630 on the weekdays).He also did not soil his crate at all...He peed a LOT and pooped outside.he also peed inside but I said NO and OUTSIDE.I took the newspapers out of the house to I think letting him pee inside was a bad idea. I think it would be a good idea to start saying outside every morning when i take him out of the crate...he just walked in his crate and is taking a deep nap...i gave him treats for walking in...

not sure what this post is worth but I'm happy and felt like sharing...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:not sure what this post is worth but I'm happy and felt like sharing...


This post is worth alot!!! It's so great to hear postings when things are going well, not just when we are having issues! So it sounds like you are doing a great job and keep up the good work!

























Sounds like you are really ready to continue the socialization, car rides, meet the neighbors/friends/relatives/downtown............


----------



## diesel (Feb 17, 2009)

he is already good with people..of course he is pup but he loves sniffing people.i take him to petco and all the employees cant get enough of him.he still doesn't like car rides though, almost like he gets car sick.my friends pit hated car rides as a pup but grew to love them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations on getting a full nights sleep!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for taking him out and about, so important for the next few years.



> Quote:.he still doesn't like car rides though, almost like he gets car sick


All the more reason to work him thru and not avoid the rides. Both my GSD's always seem neutral about the car. I'd just matter-or-factly carry them to the car and take them everywhere for the first year or so. And during the drive take them out for meet and greets and fun and then back in the car and drive, and more meet and greets and walks and swims and treats......Tons of short rides (to get milk? or the post office? ) as well as longer ones.

Some pups seem to do better when crated in the car, I know mine do well with the dog seatbelts. Just make sure they aren't loose in the car.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! This is a very big deal!









You will come to enjoy every single moment... if its their first all-night sleep, or their first "sit" on command, etc. Sort of like your baby's first steps or first words, lol. Enjoy it because they grow up so fast!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like a big accomplishment to me!!! 

Short car rides will probably help until he gets used to it. (and carry wet wipes and paper towels for the messes until then...LOL)


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Good pup! I agree to eliminate the paper, I've always said why train twice? It's much easier to train for outdoors just once! I've never had any problems training a GSD (we won't mention other breeds







), one in particular peed ONCE, I scooped him up after saying "NO" put him outside and he never had another accident! Housebroken at 8 weeks! I think it was due to the ability to read him, I knew by his body language when he had to go and that made it MUCH easier. He, of course, was the one who lived to the ripe old age of 20 months, only the good die young







. Anyway, it seems you're off to a wonderful start, keep up the good work!

Short trips should make him used to the car. I had one many years ago who got car sick as a puppy. Then, when she was about 2, I took her and the kids to our camp, about a 2 hour drive. Ten minutes BFORE arriving, she barfed all over the back seat!







Of course I had nothing to clean it up with and had to listen to the kids moaning for the remainder of the ride. Never expected it but this was the longest ride she had ever taken. So, in time...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Way to go! These steps may seem little but every step forward is a big deal and accomplishments.

Great comments about the short trips. Avoid sharp turns (keep it smooth!) and put the fun stuff in on those trips and you may hit to point where when you open the car doors or just reach for those keys, your dog will be getting ready to go!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think when a dog stops whining in the crate and when they start doing bathroom things outside are the first signs they're communicating, listing or understanding what we want from them. when Diesel started whining before 7:00 am he was telling you "i need to go, i need to go now". when did Diesel peed inside? was it before or after you took him outside?

when i'm taking my dog outside i'll say "let's go out side". once we're in the yard i'll say "go to the bathroom". i only tell himto go to the bathroom when i'm in a hurry. i'm not sure if he's going to the bathroom because i say it or if he was going to go anyway. i always say i'm going to visit a friend and while we're inside their house i'm going to say "go to the bathroom".

good luck with your dog. "your post is worth it's weight in barks". 



> Originally Posted By: DieselI think the clock and my socks comforted him last night...dint hear anything all night,he just started whining before 7 am (i wake up at 630 on the weekdays).He also did not soil his crate at all...He peed a LOT and pooped outside.he also peed inside but I said NO and OUTSIDE.I took the newspapers out of the house to I think letting him pee inside was a bad idea. I think it would be a good idea to start saying outside every morning when i take him out of the crate...he just walked in his crate and is taking a deep nap...i gave him treats for walking in...
> 
> not sure what this post is worth but I'm happy and felt like sharing...


----------



## diesel (Feb 17, 2009)

your feedback makes me even more proud of my diesel! he went to the bathroom inside after he went outside and we played.it was my fault because i was in the bathroom.i walked out and saw pee by the door to the garage (i take him out through there go potty at times)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i always took my dog outside immediately after play. if my dog was playing by himself i would take outside once he slowed his playing down or when he stopped playing. if i were playing with him same thing, once i stopped playing with him outside we go.



> Originally Posted By: Dieselyour feedback makes me even more proud of my diesel! he went to the bathroom inside after he went outside and we played.it was my fault because i was in the bathroom.i walked out and saw pee by the door to the garage (i take him out through there go potty at times)


----------

